# Corrie Tony & Roy?



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

Could someone fill me in on why Roy is stood out in the rain in the middle of night starring up at tony's bedroom window?

Ta

Axxxx


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Because Tony thought he was going to die when he had his big heart attack so he confessed to Roy that he killed Liam.  Obviously Tony didn't die but now Roy is harassing him to confess his crime to the police, Roy is like a dog with a bone won't leave him alone.

*and I don't even like Corrie much!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Thank you Amanda that's very helpful!   I thought it must be something like that but just wanted to be sure! 

Axxxx


----------

